# Wide blue sound announces orbit: cinematic synthesizer *** new: free orbit sample pack!



## NathanRightnour (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, Nathan here from Wide Blue Sound. As a longtime reader of VI, I’m excited to announce to you ORBIT: a new kind of cinematic synthesizer for Kontakt, developed with Hollywood composer Jeff Rona.

Orbit is new kind of musical instrument for Kontakt, designed for stunning cinematic synths and atmospheric textures.

Here is the trailer, featuring music that is 100% Orbit (except the kick) – composed by the fantastic Simon Porter.

View Fullscreen



And a quick walkthrough:

View Fullscreen



*QUOTES*

We've been overwhelmed with positive feedback from ORBIT so far. Here is a sampling of what our favorite composers had to say (more on our website):

_“As a film composer, I am always searching for distinctive and inspirational sounds – well, I just bumped in to Orbit. With an intuitive graphical user interface and the ability to manipulate sounds beyond recognition, Orbit is truly an inspirational synth and one that will slide in to, and complement, my scoring template.” __- Harry Gregson-Williams_


_“I tend to shy away from ‘out of the box’ synth instruments because of the consistency of sound they provide, instead opting for the far more labor-intensive process of making my own. Yet Orbit has immediately impressed me with the way it can vary the sound you’re working with, to create something that’s very likely proprietary to what you’re working on. That is enormously exciting because it’s also very easy to use. Consider me an instant fan. “ __- Austin Wintory_


_“Orbit’s sonic possibilities are extremely inviting and immediately usable. I can’t wait to incorporate it into my next score. Well done!” - Joe Trapanese_


_“The ambiences are beautifully rich, evolving in ways that are versatile and extremely useful to the modern film composer. Orbit’s full library includes strong sound sources and a nice interface with impressive presets that are extremely tweak able.” - Bill Brown_


*INSIDE ORBIT*

A new kind of musical instrument for Kontakt, ORBIT is designed for stunning cinematic synths and atmospheric textures. With Orbit’s acclaimed interface, you can create rich, deep results in the blink of an eye.

Power meets simplicity.








ORBITAL SYNTHESIS

ORBIT creatively rotates and cascades between four linked Orbit players to create amazing tonal pulses, edgy hybrid rhythms, and dreamy atmospheric beds, all of which infinitely evolve over time.

At the heart of ORBIT lay three distinct rhythmic engines. Turn on Pulse Mode to create modern percussive elements, Chop Mode for an electronic/stuttered style, and Flow Mode for pads and textures as you’ve never heard them before. You can even morph between the modes seamlessly and in-time, using the sequencer.








SOUND-SHAPING NIRVANA

The *Effects Page* sculpts your sound with delays, multiple modulations, diverse distortions, and a special convolution engine that that includes several practical *creative impulses*, and *beautiful reverbs* from world-class hardware units commonly used in cinematic production.








ORBIT has 4 independent *sequencers* that modulate 24 useful parameters to further the creation of interesting, musical, and evolving sounds. Each sequencer has its own time base and extends up to 64 steps. Automatically *generate new patterns*, or *process* what’s there in dozens of ways. Then play it Forward, Reverse, both, even random. Beautiful sequences are only a click away.









THE ORIGIN OF ORBIT
Written by Jeff Rona

The idea for ORBIT came from a lot of thinking about the process of modern scoring. Unique rhythm and texture have become as important as themes or melody. My own scores use organic-sounding electronic textures and rhythms that aren't always from recognizable instrumental sources. I've developed a wide range of production and programming techniques to do this. It's a time consuming yet vital part of my process. The soul of this process led me to ORBIT. Whether working on my own projects, or earlier when I was working with artists such as Hans Zimmer, Philip Glass, John Powell, Cliff Martinez or Harry Gregson-Williams, I created musical sounds and tools that allowed each of us to delve deeply into our creative potential. I've worked to put that same potential into Orbit.

At the core of Orbit are sound elements that were very carefully crafted from so many sources - acoustic and electric instruments, world instruments, top-end analog synths and a number of custom designed digital sounds and processes. As I would do on any score, the sounds all have within them gradual musical shifts that keep them from ever becoming static or dull. Most of them last over a minute before looping. Nathan and I worked on these sound sources for months to achieve a very high level of musicality, usability and creative potential. 

But the sound elements aren't what make ORBIT so interesting. The ORBIT Synthesizer is an algorithm devised to take these sounds someplace completely new and different, with an unparalleled amount of user control. We found the result to be remarkable, and extremely fun to create with. We organized the sounds by their emotional character, so you can build patches that are mysterious, whimsical, dark, aggressive, or a mix anywhere in between. The combinations are vast and incredibly easy to program into very personal new sounds. 

So those are the basics of ORBIT - a deceptively simple user experience that creates very interesting and evocative sounds that work incredibly well in most genres of music. -Jeff


Listen to music demos and find out more about ORBIT at www.WideBlueSound.com.

ORBIT is available today for only $199. 
Requires Kontakt 5.5 or higher. Free Kontakt Player also supported.

Thank you!

EDIT: We uploaded an in-depth walkthrough here:


----------



## Andrajas (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Looks and sounds great! :D Will there be a walkthrough video? Looks very interesting!


----------



## jcs88 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Looks incredible and very relevant. Congrats


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Big fan and admirer of Jeff's work. Look forward to hearing more of the demo's on your site. If he designed something more specific to his needs than the Pappen synths he must really like this.

On the other side, not the hugest fan of synths that use Kontakt, my experience is they have been mostly clumsy, non intuitive, limited deep editing, and cpu hogs. Also you have Omni II coming next month as well.

Good luck with everything and aloha to Jeff and Nathan.


----------



## AR (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

I can highly recommend Orbit. It's really fun to use and has some really nice soundsources at its heart. A simple and enjoyable way to add some nice, dynamic movement to your tracks.

Also, when/if you buy it, you'll find there's about 40 presets in there hand-crafted by yours truly.


----------



## RCsound (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

I think this is a really useful tool, thanks¡, i just place my order.


----------



## stixman (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Enourmously maybe should be Enormously!


----------



## NathanRightnour (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Thanks guys, very excited for this release.



Andrajas @ Tue Mar 24 said:


> Looks and sounds great! :D Will there be a walkthrough video? Looks very interesting!


Video walkthrough coming tonight or tomorrow-

@TheUnfinished: your presets are amazing. Thanks again!

@stixman: Roger!


----------



## NathanRightnour (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Hey everyone, I've created new walkthrough video. I've included it at the top of the original post. Check it out!


----------



## Mystic (Mar 26, 2015)

How long will the introductory price be offered on this?


----------



## Lex (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Sounds amazing!

alex


----------



## catsass (Mar 26, 2015)

Mystic @ Thu Mar 26 said:


> How long will the introductory price be offered on this?


Through April 15th.


----------



## Ed (Mar 28, 2015)

..


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 28, 2015)

Ed @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> OK guyz.
> 
> Here's the thing and ima tell it to ya straight. Real talk now. Your walkthough sucked. Before you get upset, please understand it is because of the demos that sold this to me whereas if I had only seen the walkthrough I would not have bought it.
> 
> ...




not cool dude . on commercial announcement on a small developer, maybe keep it to yourself unless someone asks. or send a constructive PM. 

edna from spitfire sucked 1000 times worst and east west as a company.. dont even get me started... . but i know some poeple like it so i would not say it in the commercial announcement if they are tyring to sell and its their livlihood. 
if someone wants to know opinions about it sure.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

I am sure people want to know opinions on this but maybe sample talk was a better place for Ed's post, btw I am not saying this as a mod just as an observer.

Hopefully someone who is digging "Orbit" will come to their defense.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ed @ 28.3.2015 said:


> but too many don't appear to utilize the "sequencer" section anywhere near enough.



Just because it's there it doesn't mean they have to be used on each and every preset.



Ed @ 28.3.2015 said:


> I'm also surprised so many of the presets don't seem to have anything linked to the modwheel.



Modwheel is always controlling the master filter cutoff (in the FX tab), it's MIDI learned so you can basically reassign it to anything you want. Snapshots themselves cannot have different modwheel assignments (unless there's a provision for it in the instrument structure, or the script, which in Orbit there isn't).


----------



## Mystic (Mar 28, 2015)

I really like the idea behind this product but I'm on the fence. My question would be what can Orbit achieve that can't already be done in something I already own such as Omnisphere? Also, what would the possibility be of programming it with an input so that other synths like Omnisphere would be able to take advantage of the Orbit engine?

I've had the checkout page open in my browser for nearly 2 days. I'm just not 100% sure about it. Any word on the extended walkthrough video? That might be enough to make me decide whether or not it's something I truly want to add to the arsenal.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mystic @ 29.3.2015 said:


> Also, what would the possibility be of programming it with an input so that other synths like Omnisphere would be able to take advantage of the Orbit engine?



Kontakt doesn't have audio inputs so you cannot process other plugins as inputs. Orbit engine is purely internal to Kontakt.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 29, 2015)

mk282 @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> Kontakt doesn't have audio inputs so you cannot process other plugins as inputs. Orbit engine is purely internal to Kontakt.


Ahh that's a bit of a bummer. :(


----------



## Lex (Mar 29, 2015)

Ed @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> OK guyz.
> 
> disappointed, that many of the sounds are chordal



Hmm...how many is many? Roughly...doe's it feel like 20% or more like 50% are pre baked chords?

alex


----------



## NathanRightnour (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Hey everyone!

The team is extremely delighted with the positive response we've had so far from those who have bought and used ORBIT, so first I want to say that we're very appreciative. Dozens of users have written us emails excited about how inspired they are by the sounds they've come up with, and how unique and useful they find the interface.

I'd like to answer some of the questions people have posted, and hope we can use this thread as a springboard for more Q&A.



Dryden.Chambers @ Tue Mar 24 said:


> On the other side, not the hugest fan of synths that use Kontakt, my experience is they have been mostly clumsy, non intuitive, limited deep editing, and cpu hogs.



We're in complete agreement that most Kontakt synths are CPU hogs that don't sound that great, but ORBIT is a new type of synthesis that gets around this, and our brilliant programmer managed to make it super CPU friendly.



Mystic @ Wed Mar 25 said:


> How long will the introductory price be offered on this?



As @catsass mentioned, intro pricing lasts until April 15. We wanted to make it long, so that people had a chance to discover and grab ORBIT.



Ed @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> Here's the thing and ima tell it to ya straight. Real talk now.



Hi Ed. Here at Wide Blue Sound, we love real talk and appreciate your thoughts. To be perfectly honest, we haven't had any criticism from our buyers so far, so it is welcomed.

Many of the presets use the sequencer, and it was a conscious decision of ours to not use the sequencer on every preset. We don't want to infer through our presets that users have to use the sequencers every time to get a great sound, for that would be a flaw in synth design, I believe.

–––––

We were highly selective of the sounds included with ORBIT; we made a point at the beginning or development not to include any filler at all, as we feel let down when we see it in other libraries that we own.

In designing the sounds for ORBIT, we came up with a small handful (5-10) of complex soundsources that happen to have subtle second pitches. We love these sounds because they are not able to be created in other synths. They aren't simply an extra voice – it is a sound where the sum is greater than it's parts, and must be played as a whole to be appreciated. We are very excited for you all to try them, and think it's just one of the many things that can make ORBIT sound different from other offerings on the market.

The harmonic implications are fairly obvious to anyone writing music, and we think it's a non-issue to switch to another sound in one of the several ways that we've made it possible in the interface. Just part of using a synth.

If you all have any more questions let me know 

Regards,

Nathan
Co-Creator, Wide Blue Sound


----------



## NathanRightnour (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



Mystic @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> I really like the idea behind this product but I'm on the fence. My question would be what can Orbit achieve that can't already be done in something I already own such as Omnisphere? Also, what would the possibility be of programming it with an input so that other synths like Omnisphere would be able to take advantage of the Orbit engine?
> 
> I've had the checkout page open in my browser for nearly 2 days. I'm just not 100% sure about it.



Try to make any of our sounds in Omnisphere  and it literally cannot replicate the ORBIT engine, nor does it try to. They are different beasts.

Orbit also has a very low resource footprint – you can load up 16 ORBITs and have it fit all of your synths, pulses and atmospheres, with little CPU cost.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



NathanRightnour @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> Try to make any of our sounds in Omnisphere  It literally cannot replicate the ORBIT engine, nor does it try to. They are different beasts.
> 
> Also worth noting is that our resource footprint is significantly lower –you can load up 16 ORBITs and have it fit all of your synths, pulses and atmospheres, with little cost.


Thanks for the reply.

I guess my final question would be is your company planning on continuing development for this product such as adding more patches and sounds or will this be it on your end and will be leaving further development to preset and independent sound designers to work on future patches?


----------



## NathanRightnour (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



Mystic @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> NathanRightnour @ Sun Mar 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Try to make any of our sounds in Omnisphere  It literally cannot replicate the ORBIT engine, nor does it try to. They are different beasts.
> ...



Thanks for the question.

We are working our butts off and there is MUCH to come!

There are definitely plans to create more free patches at some point, and users have been asking (and we have been planning) for a User Patch Exchange on the upcoming Forums. Matt Bowdler aka The Unfinished is also interested in creating an Expansion Pack in the near future!

Wide Blue Sound is also talking with our favorite composers about doing Soundbanks for Orbit, which would mean a completely different sound palate. This would be truly exciting.

We're also getting emails saying how Users are finding it easy/fun/inspirational to create their own presets that sound great. This is actually a powerful synth that doesn't require an electronics degree to operate.

This is only the beginning for Wide Blue Sound - there is no shortage of new product ideas floating around the studio


----------



## Mystic (Mar 29, 2015)

And you just won me over with that. I'll be picking it up tonight. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



NathanRightnour @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> Matt Bowlder aka The Unfinished is also interested in creating an Expansion Pack in the near future!


I might think twice about it if you're going to spell my name wrong...


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



TheUnfinished @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> NathanRightnour @ Mon Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt Bowlder aka The Unfinished is also interested in creating an Expansion Pack in the near future!
> ...



In his defense it is an odd one to spell as it is xD

-DJ


----------



## tokatila (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



TheUnfinished @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> NathanRightnour @ Mon Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt Bowlder aka The Unfinished is also interested in creating an Expansion Pack in the near future!
> ...



Will you leave it then....... /\~O .....unfinished?

För Møre serious matter, those who have bought this would you say this is more atmospheric stuff or would you use them as leads?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



Daniel James @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Mon Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > NathanRightnour @ Mon Mar 30 said:
> ...


Hey, at least I'm proud of my surname... haha! :D

@Tokatila. It's a very atmospheric synth to use, but doesn't just do pads and soundscapes. You can get some really complex sequences and sounds out of it. It's not going to be your best bet for a straight up creamy monolead or synthy pluck lead perhaps, but you can do variations on these types of sounds if you're willing to accept it'll have quite a bit more dynamic movement to it than would be considered usual.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Mar 30, 2015)

TheUnfinished @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> I might think twice about it if you're going to spell my name wrong...



Fixed! 8)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 30, 2015)

NathanRightnour @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Mon Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I might think twice about it if you're going to spell my name wrong...
> ...


Opportunity missed there! You should have just gone back in and spelled Matt wrong too.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Mar 31, 2015)

TheUnfinished @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> NathanRightnour @ Mon Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > TheUnfinished @ Mon Mar 30 said:
> ...



Maybe next time 8) 



tokatila @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> would you say this is more atmospheric stuff or would you use them as leads?



The engine was primarily designed to do switch between atmospheres and non-atmospheric pulses, and you can get a blend of anywhere in between, which is where my favorite sounds lay. Sometimes you want your pulses to have texture.

This flexibility also has interesting implications for lead synth design. With the DEPTH control on 0%, the engine won't rotate through the sounds and you will get slightly modulating leads based on the original soundsources. Having 1 Orbit on will sound great with the right sources (with your effects easily accessible on the next tab), and if you have all four Orbits on, you will get huge, thick lead stacks in mere seconds. Move some sounds up/down an octave/5th, turn on the chorus and a delay, run it through some saturation... instant lead. You might want to use the filter if you're using four soundsources 

Thanks for the questions!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey, what has happened? 
I tried to buy it but the price in the cart is 194 Dollar....
In the first post they said it would cost 150 Dollar and I have a 10-Dollar-coupon.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

No idea when they might see that here, contact them directly.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes Craig, I will do so.
Thanks.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Apr 23, 2015)

lucky909091 @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> Hey, what has happened?
> I tried to buy it but the price in the cart is 194 Dollar....
> In the first post they said it would cost 150 Dollar and I have a 10-Dollar-coupon.



The sale is over - I think it ended a week or so ago.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Until April 15th it says in an earlier post on this thread.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey everyone!

After some thought, and seeing some of the posts here, Jeff and I decided we wanted to show our support for VI by creating a brand new code that saves all of you $40 on ORBIT!

If you missed the intro offer, this is a great time to jump in! Also, if you use the free version Kontakt Player, all purchasers will soon receive a free update that is Kontakt Player compatible. (We're hoping 1-2 months!)

Code:
vi_love_40

Expires: May the 4th….


----------



## catsass (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

How incredibly kind of you for extending the introductory offer.
I've pulled on my speedo swimming costume and am contemplating the plunge.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



catsass @ Sat Apr 25 said:


> How incredibly kind of you for extending the introductory offer.
> I've pulled on my [strike]speedo[/strike] swimming costume and am contemplating the plunge.



=o


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Orbit is a LOT of fun and dead easy to use. Two very good selling points in my book. Of course, another one is that it sounds great!


----------



## tack (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



Wes Antczak @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> Orbit is a LOT of fun and dead easy to use. Two very good selling points in my book. Of course, another one is that it sounds great!



It's very fun indeed. You can build seriously sexy sounds with very little effort and the effort you do spend is quite pleasant. Nicely done, Wide Blue Sound.

I impulse bought Orbit based on two things: the fact that the lower price was extended (well, mostly) through a discount code, and based on Daniel James' walkthrough where he https://youtu.be/WSd-riKCG_A?t=1375 (stacked Orbit with Project Bravo and Action Strings) and in less than two minutes had something that sounded polished enough to drop into a film. (Certain types of films anyway. )


----------



## feck (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



tack @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> Wes Antczak @ Sun Apr 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Orbit is a LOT of fun and dead easy to use. Two very good selling points in my book. Of course, another one is that it sounds great!
> ...


Yep, Daniel's videos have cost me quite a bit of money. :D


----------



## catsass (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



feck @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> Yep, Daniel's videos have cost me quite a bit of money. :D


And saved me some as well. 8)


----------



## NathanRightnour (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



tack @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> Wes Antczak @ Sun Apr 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Orbit is a LOT of fun and dead easy to use. Two very good selling points in my book. Of course, another one is that it sounds great!
> ...



Thanks guys, that's exactly what we were going for


----------



## apessino (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*

Just wanted to say THANK YOU for this fantastic instrument and the nice discount code.

Got it a couple of days ago and I have been having a blast with it - it is just so intuitive and fun to use. Easily one of the most usable and rewarding instruments I have ever used.

This is what a sound shaping instrument should be like, IMHO... start with a unique, simple concept that turns out to be so versatile it opens up to serious depth as you explore it.

Love it! 8)


----------



## NathanRightnour (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*



apessino @ Wed Apr 29 said:


> Just wanted to say THANK YOU for this fantastic instrument and the nice discount code.
> 
> Got it a couple of days ago and I have been having a blast with it - it is just so intuitive and fun to use. Easily one of the most usable and rewarding instruments I have ever used.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Glad you're having a blast, and such appropriate word choice for ORBIT 8)


----------



## NathanRightnour (May 3, 2015)

One day left for $40 off ORBIT!

vi_love_40

EDIT: Friendly reminder - last day to use the code! Happy to see so many VI'ers taking advantage of it


----------



## NathanRightnour (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: Wide Blue Sound announces ORBIT: CINEMATIC SYNTHESIZER*







*Hey everyone! I want to announce our BIG 1.1 update. ORBIT now works with the free Kontakt Player, and has a slew of new features. Here is the change list:
*
*ADDED*: ORBIT now runs in the free Kontakt Player! It also now adds to the Kontakt Library tab, and features an easier install. (Your factory snapshots folder is now in the main ORBIT folder.)
*ADDED*: Assigned NRPNs to most parameters; enables external control from OSC, Lemur, etc.
*ADDED*: Input Quantize: Select a quantize value, and notes and chords will always start perfectly in time. Preview exactly what your pulses and chops will sound like, without needing to first record & quantize in your DAW.
*ADDED*: Micro-tuning: Holding shift when adjusting an ORBIT's tuning allows for cent-adjustments. This is amazing for thickening sounds with a pseudo-chorusing effect.
*ADDED*: a new ALL switch that makes CLONE and RANDOM affect the Orbit Parameters as well. This allows for even quicker experimentation!
*ADDED*: Several new sequencer processes.

*IMPROVED*: Naming of some existing sequencer processes
*IMPROVED*: Timing of certain sequencer destinations
*IMPROVED*: GUI enhancements

There are also many small improvements, tweaks and minor bugfixes.

*Most fun of all, ORBIT is on SALE for $150! Use the code DEFY_GRAVITY at checkout. This is only for a short time so act now - there's never been a better time to jump into ORBIT!*

Thanks everyone!
Nathan & Jeff


----------



## Mystic (Jun 13, 2015)

Good stuff. Will we get an update code for the downloader in email or something?


----------



## feck (Jun 13, 2015)

That's awesome! Waiting for an email...


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome! Just want to be sure, am I able to use this code together in the sharing/liking discount?


----------



## NathanRightnour (Jun 14, 2015)

Andrajas @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Awesome! Just want to be sure, am I able to use this code together in the sharing/liking discount?



Like many merchant systems, we can only use one code per checkout - that's why we made the discount a full 25%!


----------



## Eric George (Jun 15, 2015)

Are existing customers going to get this update?


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 15, 2015)

NathanRightnour @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Andrajas @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Just want to be sure, am I able to use this code together in the sharing/liking discount?
> ...



Ok, still a good price !  when will the discount expire?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 15, 2015)

That's a great discount code! 

Also, this is somewhat off topic, but you guys have the coolest website I've ever seen! Seriously, your web developer deserves mad props.


----------



## brett (Jun 15, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how much system RAM a completely purged patch of Orbit takes up? (Check in task manager or resource monitor or equivalent)

Cheers


----------



## mk282 (Jun 16, 2015)

Not that much, Orbit is not heavy on graphics, and it just uses 4 groups. Object memory is about 50 MB, voice memory is 133 MB (since it's set to 128 voices max).


----------



## fitzo (Jun 16, 2015)

Eric George @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> Are existing customers going to get this update?



Bumping this in hope of getting a response from the developer about availability of this update for existing customers.


----------



## RCsound (Jun 16, 2015)

in Wide Blue Sound Facebook page you can read that the 1.1 update arrive tomorrow for existing customers.


----------



## fitzo (Jun 16, 2015)

RCsound @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> in Wide Blue Sound Facebook page you can read that the 1.1 update arrive tomorrow for existing customers.



Good news! Thank you very much for taking the time to share this information.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 17, 2015)

Got and downloaded.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Jun 17, 2015)

All existing customers should now have a download link to a fresh new ORBIT!


----------



## fitzo (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you, Nathan!


----------



## NathanRightnour (Aug 12, 2015)

Just wanted to let you all know, we just released *ORBIT: LOOPED, a free loop pack created entirely with ORBIT!*

These are extremely usable loops that give even the most discerning composer a taste of what ORBIT is capable of. We hope you will love the loops and consider purchasing ORBIT, unlocking it's full potential.

Go to www.WideBlueSound.com and sign up for the newsletter. You will receive an instant email download. (523 MB, WAV and Apple Loops)

On another note, we're proud to say that because of your support, Wide Blue Sound is here to stay. Expect many more products from us in the future. We are already working on new ideas that challenge the status quo of instruments, and are super excited to bring them to you all.

Regards,
Nathan


----------



## Mystic (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm kind of interested to know if Orbit was a bit of a one-off. Signal has already had a few expansions come out and it seems like WBS has been really quiet as far as what to expect for Orbit in the near future. I was hoping we'd see some new expansions for it by now.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Oct 6, 2015)

Mystic said:


> WBS has been really quiet as far as what to expect for Orbit in the near future.



We're excited to say that many new things are in the pipeline – some that expand the ORBIT universe, and some products that are completely new and equally compelling.

And since you asked, we might as well tell you now.

We have some SUPER cool, *premium* Orbit goodies coming, the likes of which we haven't seen before with Kontakt libraries - at any price point. And you're going to love the price....

Expect some big news soon.

Thanks always,
Nathan


----------



## Mystic (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Nathan. I'm now officially super excited!


----------



## brett (Oct 6, 2015)

My big vote is for alternate time sigs. Triplet writing is a must here. Can't we cycle through 3 layers instead of four?

Fingers crossed.


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 7, 2015)

brett said:


> My big vote is for alternate time sigs. Triplet writing is a must here. Can't we cycle through 3 layers instead of four?
> 
> Fingers crossed.


+1!!! 
Yes, generally so many synth sequences in 4/4, would be great to see much more triplet, 6/8, 7/8 and 5/4 stuff!!!
Thinking of buying Orbit and this would make it a must have.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 7, 2015)

Also, though this would be a big feature to implement if you guys weren't planning on it already, please have some shaping tools. I know Orbit is a library meant to create sweeping tonal auras, but if there were playable plucks/shorts for each patch as well... that would be incredible.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 8, 2015)

D.Salzenberg said:


> Yes, generally so many synth sequences in 4/4, would be great to see much more triplet, 6/8, 7/8 and 5/4 stuff!!!



You can change the number of steps in the sequencer so that it matches the measures you mention...


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 8, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> You can change the number of steps in the sequencer so that it matches the measures you mention...


Ahhh ok Thanks!


----------



## NathanRightnour (Oct 9, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> Also, though this would be a big feature to implement if you guys weren't planning on it already, please have some shaping tools. I know Orbit is a library meant to create sweeping tonal auras, but if there were playable plucks/shorts for each patch as well... that would be incredible.



ORBIT is actually full of shaping tools  You could even say it's the entire concept of ORBIT's engine, and it equally excels at pulses and short sounds. Check out our latest screencast here, which has a wide variety of sounds:


----------

